# Dry Humping



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm 21 years old and I'm pretty prude, to be honest. I haven't really done much, but I'm fine with it because I've been comfortable with it. roud: Anyway, I've never really done anything 'below the belt', but I have dry humped before in high school with my long-term boyfriend. It was all foreplay and we never took off clothes; no one ever had an orgasm (we weren't really aiming for one...the foreplay was good enough at the time!)

Anyway, I"m nervous to see a penis or even touch one. I don't have a boyfriend right now, so it's not an immediate concern, but I know that sex is a part of a healthy relationship. I just move very slowly regarding sexual matters, but I'd say my libido is high or normal. I do, however, get really turned on by the idea of dry humping, and I know I would be comfortable doing that before moving on to more 'mature things'. It could be sexy, especially if you removed some clothing  

But my question is, will guys at this age see this as really immature? I'm afraid that if I propose dry-humping, they'll look at me like I'm 13. And I know it can be kind of messy for guys as well LOL....

Opinions?


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Elvira said:


> I'm 21 years old and I'm pretty prude, to be honest. I haven't really done much, but I'm fine with it because I've been comfortable with it. roud: Anyway, I've never really done anything 'below the belt', but I have dry humped before in high school with my long-term boyfriend. It was all foreplay and we never took off clothes; no one ever had an orgasm (we weren't really aiming for one...the foreplay was good enough at the time!)
> 
> Anyway, I"m nervous to see a penis or even touch one. I don't have a boyfriend right now, so it's not an immediate concern, but I know that sex is a part of a healthy relationship. I just move very slowly regarding sexual matters, but I'd say my libido is high or normal. I do, however, get really turned on by the idea of dry humping, and I know I would be comfortable doing that before moving on to more 'mature things'. It could be sexy, especially if you removed some clothing
> 
> ...


Different people have different kinks. I wouldn't worry about sex. I am 24 and haven't had it yet. Wait until you are comfortable with it, and if you are with the right guy, he will be patient and wait for you to be ready. Just don't be afraid to talk to him about it. Honesty and communication is key so that he doesn't feel like you are ignoring his needs.

And speaking from having one, penises aren't scary. :tongue:


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> And speaking from having one, penises aren't scary. :tongue:



Yeah, they aren't at all. Penises are the cutest thing ever. I would love just playing with them in a non-sexual way, like a cat. Haha. Don't worry if you're turned on by dry humping. I like the idea of fucking a hot alien. Nothing to be ashamed of; I even openly tell people I wouldn't mind doing an alien. :blushed:


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Queen Arienrhod said:


> Yeah, they aren't at all. Penises are the cutest thing ever. I would love just playing with them in a non-sexual way, like a cat. Haha. Don't worry if you're turned on by dry humping. I like the idea of fucking a hot alien. Nothing to be ashamed of; I even openly tell people I wouldn't mind doing an alien. :blushed:


The alien might, tbh. I mean...Think about the sexuality of the alien. Does it even have the parts for you to fuck it?


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> The alien might, tbh. I mean...Think about the sexuality of the alien. Does it even have the parts for you to fuck it?


_Shhhh... _It's my imagination, and we will see when I ever do encounter an alien.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

If a girl my age (20) just wanted to dry hump after we'd been dating a 1+ months...I'd be....surprised? I think if you say you are inexperienced he will be fine teaching you. I think if you say dry humping is a kink then he would be down too.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Queen Arienrhod said:


> _Shhhh... _It's my imagination, and we will see when I ever do encounter an alien.


I take it you might be a Katy Perry fan.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Joseph said:


> If a girl my age (20) just wanted to dry hump after we'd been dating a 1+ months...I'd be....surprised? I think if you say you are inexperienced he will be fine teaching you. I think if you say dry humping is a kink then he would be down too.


The problem with this is that she may not be willing to have sex. It sounds like she has some anxiety with the subject.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Elvira said:


> I'm 21 years old and I'm pretty prude, to be honest.
> 
> I just move very slowly regarding sexual matters, but I'd say my libido is high or normal. I do, however, get really turned on by the idea of dry humping, and I know I would be comfortable doing that before moving on to more 'mature things'. It could be sexy, especially if you removed some clothing


It's a bit difficult getting a read on you. You say you're a prude...yet you're on an online sex forum talking about your fantasies, your acitivities, etc.

You say you're slow regarding sexual habits, yet you've a high libido, fantasies, like dry humping, I just...what?

Anyways, dry humping is fucking awesome. I love cuddling, and cuddling often leads to dry humping (which can lead to seeeeex). But yeah, I like it when I grind against her and she imagines the size and shape of mine, and how I can feel her wetness soaking through her jeans.

It's fun stuff. Of all the reasons to call a person immature, dry humping is not among them.
@Queen Arienrhod

I've had so many girls play with my penis in a non-sexual fashion. It's really fun, and when I was still new to the whole sex thing, I experimented and played around with many a girl's vagigis.


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I take it you might be a Katy Perry fan.



... No. Not at all. More like Star Trek. I love those Orions.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I've fantasized about dry humping a girl while we made out, but didn't because I didn't know how she would react. I'd only do it if I was aiming to have sex with her, which I wasn't at the time.


----------



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

Shinji Mimura said:


> It's a bit difficult getting a read on you. You say you're a prude...yet you're on an online sex forum talking about your fantasies, your acitivities, etc.
> 
> You say you're slow regarding sexual habits, yet you've a high libido, fantasies, like dry humping, I just...what?
> 
> ...


I think "prude" might be a bit of a misnomer :laughing:. I suppose "inexperienced" is the best word. A lot of people get a 'prudish' vibe from me because I'm very inexperienced, but I enjoy talking about sex openly. What I meant to say but regarding sexual habits is that I'm 'slow' in the sense that it takes me a long time to feel comfortable enough with someone to do anything slightly sexual with them. 

LOL about alien sex. Not quite sure how that would work, but to each their own 

And after a month of dating...that's all I'd really be comfortable doing :/ I know some guess expect sex by then, but I don't think I'd be ready...


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, prude is totally not you, or anybody in this forum, for that matter. Inexperienced =/= prude. Most of the inexperienced girls I've ever known were just begging to experiment, they were just a bit...I suppose reserved such as yourself. Oh well, if you're going to do something you should probably do it with somebody you trust XD.

I wouldn't fuck an alien, but I'm fucked strangers, as well as illegal aliens, so there's that


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

Elvira said:


> I'm 21 years old and I'm pretty prude, to be honest. I haven't really done much, but I'm fine with it because I've been comfortable with it. roud: Anyway, I've never really done anything 'below the belt', but I have dry humped before in high school with my long-term boyfriend. It was all foreplay and we never took off clothes; no one ever had an orgasm (we weren't really aiming for one...the foreplay was good enough at the time!)
> 
> Anyway, I"m nervous to see a penis or even touch one. I don't have a boyfriend right now, so it's not an immediate concern, but I know that sex is a part of a healthy relationship. I just move very slowly regarding sexual matters, but I'd say my libido is high or normal. I do, however, get really turned on by the idea of dry humping, and I know I would be comfortable doing that before moving on to more 'mature things'. It could be sexy, especially if you removed some clothing
> 
> ...


Find a nice guy who understands that you want to take it slow. I wouldn't rush into anything just to get "experience".


----------



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

Out0fAmmo said:


> Find a nice guy who understands that you want to take it slow. I wouldn't rush into anything just to get "experience".


Right, I understand that. I actually know a girl who did that and ended up pretty emotionally hurt. I couldn't ever see myself as someone who'd be okay with having a 'friend with benefits' or something like that. I don't judge people that can do that, but I just can't separate my feelings from my sexuality like that. I'm waiting for the right person  

But I guess you could say that I do have some anxiety about sexual matters. Maybe it's because my last boyfriend wouldn't respect my boundaries...


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a good way to be. I lost my virginity to a chick who was badass (at the time...). She wasn't my girlfriend, but we went from acquaintances (pre-sex) to great FWB (post-sex), which was a huge development for our friendship. Needless to say, much sex ensued.

I never understand why guys can't respect boundaries. You're probably going to get the sex anyways, just don't be a fucking scumbag. Be smooth. Be Don Juan de la Nooch.


----------



## LawyersAdvocate (Jul 12, 2012)

Dry humping kept me out of trouble for YEARS. It's fun, it's safe, and it leaves the guy wanting more. If he gets sick of it, he's not worth your time. If he sticks around, he cares. If I'd gone farther than dry humping with any guys other than my current boyfriend (3.5 years, and he has been my only partner...ugh, am I really posting this?) and given in every time they begged, not only would I have given too much to guys who (looking back) weren't worth it, it also would have made it too easy to continue going farther and be less discerning.

ENJOY the fact that you're still satisfied with dry humping. Not everyone can enjoy it as much after they've gotten used to sex. Plus, prolonged dry humping gives you the security that if things don't work out, you don't have to face that person later and say, "Ugh, that guy's been inside me." Being inexperienced gives you the luxury of self control. Mind you, I'm not trying to make a moral statement here.

Also, just to show how _some_ guys think, my boyfriend has told me that the way he realized he liked me was when he realized no matter how many girls (sure things) threw themselves at him, he couldn't help but prefer to spend time with me in spite of the fact that all he'd get is making out and dry humping (and he was far from inexperienced). Sex was out of the picture long enough for him to get to know me and fall in love.

A guy who cares more about having sex vs. dry humping isn't relationship material anyway. 

As for being afraid of a penis, if you see one, and it truly repulses you, just look at it, pretend you're trying not to giggle, and make a subtle "_Aww!_" face. I guarantee you will never have to see that penis again.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

LawyersAdvocate said:


> A guy who cares more about having sex vs. dry humping isn't relationship material anyway.


No.

Sex is very much apart of a relationship and while dry humping can satisfy a man up to a certain point, eventually hes going to want p in v sex. Period. There is nothing wrong with that. It doesnt make him non-relationship material. Thats the silliest damn thing I've heard in a very long time. Its one thing to want to take things slow by dry humping for a while, but to be honest, refusing to move past that point to actual sex is selfish and that would make the woman not relationship material.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Queen Arienrhod said:


> Yeah, they aren't at all. Penises are the cutest thing ever. I would love just playing with them in a non-sexual way


That's cool, but the minute you dress it up and refer to it as "Ken" is the minute I'll flip all of my shit (with the doll house) and get the hell out of there.


----------



## LawyersAdvocate (Jul 12, 2012)

Chipps said:


> No.
> 
> Sex is very much apart of a relationship and while dry humping can satisfy a man up to a certain point, eventually hes going to want p in v sex. Period. There is nothing wrong with that. It doesnt make him non-relationship material. Thats the silliest damn thing I've heard in a very long time.


Why do people keep assuming I mean these things universally? I didn't mean that the guy isn't relationship material EVER. I was referring to her specific situation. She's inexperienced, and the kind of guy who would be most worthwhile for _her_ in a relationship at this point—before she has taken that big step—is someone who is more concerned with making things work than they are in having sex.

I'm coming from the perspective of someone who moved at her own pace and found a great guy, and a big part of it was that I didn't move faster than I wanted, and he never pressured me to. He waited, and his patience was eventually rewarded sooner than he expected.

If she finds a great guy who is patient enough not to care about sex more than her, she will be more likely to allow things to advance, and it'll feel natural, and everybody wins.



Chipps said:


> Its one thing to want to take things slow by dry humping for a while, but to be honest, r*efusing to move past that point to actual sex is selfish and that would make the woman not relationship material.*


THAT is a ridiculous, unfair statement on countless levels. Sex should and will happen on its own, and a person has the right to refrain from having sex as they see fit the same way the other person has the right to leave. And in my personal opinion, hesitation warrants a little more tolerance, especially when we're talking about someone who has never done it before and wants to make sure their first time isn't something they'll regret.


----------

